# I cross bred my giant and mini....



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

This was the result!










Dont think il do that again


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Pmsl rep coming your way!!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what have i told you about cross breeding :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

wheres my kit? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: When i read the title of the thread i was a bit like :blink:  but i gotta admit i wasnt expecting that and it was flippin hilarious   Rep for you hun for cheering me up :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hilllllllllllllllariouuuuuuuus!!!!! thanks frags really needed that


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL, lol, LOL, lol


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ha ha thats so funny and it getys the message across very very clever:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant! Rep for you :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tee he he love it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great Frags, a much needed laugh!

*Heidi*


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, that's so funny


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:yikes:Frags, are you some sort of mad scientist, you've created a monster:w00t: I didn't realise Frankenstein had a pet rabbit :lol:


----------

